# Out on thee



## ectropion

Buongiorno a tutti!
Sono alle prese con le solite _Arabian Nights _(seconda metà dell'Ottocento) di R.F. Burton e non mi è chiaro il significato (o l'eventuale range di significati) dell'espressione in questione.
Nel testo specifico, un principe che si è introdotto di nascosto in una reggia viene sgamato dal re "padrone di casa" e si trova ai ferri corti con lui. Anche se dopo aver chiacchierato con lui si è guadagnato in qualche modo la sua stima, per tirarsi fuori da quella situazione spinosa cerca di servirsi del cavallo d'ebano con cui è giunto lì, un prodigioso dispositivo meccanico in grado di volare, che è rimasto sul tetto della reggia e che nessuno fino ad allora ha avuto modo di vedere. Il principe chiede quindi al re di mandare i suoi servi a prenderglielo lassù.

_"Now when the King  heard these words, he cried, "*Out on thee*! this is the first sign thou  hast given of madness. How can the horse be on the roof?_ [...]_"

_Da questa pagina, che elenca alcune espressioni dell'inglese elisabettiano, risulta essere una sorta di maledizione, ma il senso letterale mi sfugge e potrebbe aiutarmi a tradurre in modo più preciso.
Grazie mille!


----------



## Sovi

Perhaps this might help: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/thee 
Ciao


----------



## ectropion

Grazie mille, Sovi, ma il problema non è il "thee" ma l'"out on"...


----------



## Sovi

ectropion said:


> Grazie mille, Sovi, ma il problema non è il "thee" ma l'"out on"...


 Non ne dubito  solo che con una ricerca su "out of thee" m'ha dato come risultato anche quella pagina ... non ho il tempo di leggerla tutta ma forse c'è qualche riferimento... qualche spiegazione maggiore (non credo una traduzione)...


----------



## ectropion

Non c'è nessun riferimento, mi dispiace


----------



## laura12345

Visto il contesto potrebbe significare "sei fuori di te" "fuori di testa"?


----------



## Tunalagatta

It sounds like an archaic way of saying, "Get away!" See WR's definition: 

*get away *

1 escape.


*2 informal said to express disbelief or scepticism.*

_"Ma va la!" _or something similar/more achaic.

Or it might be more literal: simply, "Get out" ("vattene di qui"), expressing contempt for the person and his claims.


----------



## Gianfry

Tunalagatta said:


> _"Ma va' là!" _or something similar/more achaic.


Mi sembra che la tua proposta non funzioni in questo contesto.
Pensi che qualcosa tipo "Ma cosa dici?" sia plausibile?


----------



## Tunalagatta

Oops, stavo modificando il mio post di prima... Infatti, so che "Ma *va' là* thumbsup: grazie) non è del registro giusto, ma era l'unico modo che sapevo trasmettere il senso (il mio italiano è un pò limitato!) Comunque, ha un tono molto imperiale, quindi non so se "Ma cosa dici?" sarebbe una frase adatta per un re. Quali sono le frasi tipiche di re, imperatori, ecc, quando mandano i loro soggetti fuori, quando sono arrabbiati?


----------



## Sovi

Un semplice ed imperioso "Fuori!" ?


----------



## Gianfry

Tunalagatta said:


> Oops, stavo modificando il mio post di prima... Infatti, so che "Ma *va' là* thumbsup: grazie) non è del registro giusto, ma era l'unico modo che sapevo trasmettere il senso (il mio italiano è un pò limitato!) Comunque, ha un tono molto imperiale, quindi non so se "Ma cosa dici?" sarebbe una frase adatta per un re. Quali sono le frasi tipiche di re, imperatori, ecc, quando mandano i loro soggetti fuori, quando sono arrabbiati?


My question was not about the tone, it was about the meaning. "Ma va' là" means (more or less): "Cut the crap", "I don't believe you" and the like. I'm not saying "Ma cosa dici?" is suitable for a (literary ) king, I was just focusing on the meaning.


----------



## Tunalagatta

Gianfry said:


> My question was not about the tone, it was about the meaning. "Ma va' là" means (more or less): "Cut the crap", "I don't believe you" and the like. I'm not saying "Ma cosa dici?" is suitable for a (literary ) king, I was just focusing on the meaning.



Ho capito, non mi ero resa conto della sfumatura tra _"ma va' là" _e "_ma cosa dici?"  _(ma c'è tanta differenza quindi?)
E questa di Sovi 





> Fuori


 mi pare adatta, no? Potrebbe essere intesa in senso non letterale, è possibile?


----------



## ectropion

Non so se siamo sulla strada giusta. In quella pagina sull'inglese elisabettiano che vi ho segnalato all'inizio era annoverata tra le _Curses_ (e pure di quelle forti):

_Strong_: A pox upon thee/Upon thy -----,  Devil take thee,  Out on thee     -----,  i' thy face/teeth/throat,  A plague upon thee/Upon thy -----,      Morraine Seize thee,  Hang thee

In bella compagnia, dunque...


----------



## london calling

Essendo in inglese una maledizione, stando al link che ci ha dato Ecto, anche a me sembra un po' debole "Ma cosa dici?", anche se direi che il significato sia proprio quello.

Some food for thought:

_Che Dio ti maledica/fulmini!_
_Che storia mai è questa?_
_Ah, sciagurato!_


----------



## Sovi

Che la strada sia allora pensare a qualcosa sul genere di "Anatema (su di te)"?


----------



## SPQR

Tunalagatta said:


> Ho capito, non mi ero resa conto della sfumatura tra _"ma va' là" _e "_ma cosa dici?" _(ma c'è tanta differenza quindi?)




Si usa "out on thee" in un'altra pagina (187) ed indica "ma cosa dici?!" o "Dimmi!".


----------



## ectropion

SPQR said:


> Si usa "out on thee" in un'altra pagina (187) ed indica "ma cosa dici?!" o "Dimmi!".



A quale pagina ti riferisci, precisamente?

@london calling: "Ah, sciagurato!" mi piace molto e mi funziona pure... 

Grazie a tutti voi, comunque...


----------



## SPQR

ectropion said:


> A quale pagina ti riferisci, precisamente?


 
Google books
http://books.google.com/books?id=NXa7TXBBsfwC&pg=PA180&lpg=PA180&dq=%22out+on+thee%22+arabian+nights&source=bl&ots=bNrHkNfaKO&sig=TrsULOXbampnn4hcd9UFV4VUGHg&hl=en&ei=9cEJTrOkBKneiAKVmuHhAQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CCQQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=out%20on%20thee&f=false


----------



## alfio1

nella prima scena del King John di Shakespeare, "out on thee, rude man", viene talora tradotto "vergognati villano!". Nel testo che citi, forse "povero te!"


----------



## johngiovanni

I think this expression is similar in many ways to "Be off with you!" , and it is rather like some of the phrases mentioned by ectropion. See http://itre.cis.upenn.edu/~myl/languagelog/archives/005149.html for "Be off with you." It may be that it is archaic and dates from a time when the accusative form (thee) was used instead of the reflexive "thyself". The "on" presents another problem, but Shakespeare uses the phrase in, for example "*Out on thee*, murderer! thou kill'st my heart..." It means "Be off with you!" - "Get away! "Take yourself off!" It is shouted three times in succession at the conclusion of the Penny Hedge planting ritual which takes place in Whitby. See: http://www.whitbyonline.co.uk/whitbyhistory/thepennyhedge.php


----------



## ectropion

johngiovanni said:


> See http://itre.cis.upenn.edu/~myl/languagelog/archives/005149.html for "Be off with you."


 
An amusing and enlightening reading! Thank you, John!


----------



## london calling

Interesting, JG. 

Do you think that by extension it means "get away with you" (i.e. "come off it, don't talk such nonsense"), which is what Gianfry's "ma cosa dici?" basically means (and how I also understood it, incidentally)?


----------



## johngiovanni

Yes, I certainly do, and - _as usual_ - Gianfry has captured the essence!

(I was thinking that in a lighter vein we nowadays say "Get off with you!" or "Get away [with you]!" when we mean "Come off it!" Don't talk such rubbish!" "I don't believe it!").

Regards

John


----------



## Voce

Nella "Commedia degli equivoci", sempre di Shakespeare, l'espressione "Out on thee" è tradotta: "Al diavolo!"


----------



## johngiovanni

If this is Act IV, scene 1 : "Curse you for your false appearances! To me, you seemed like Diana in her orbit—as virginal as the flower bud before it blooms. But you’re actually as hot-blooded as Venus, or a pampered animal allowed to run wild", then, apart from the curse, I don't think it renders the meaning of the expression in this thread. (But it's lovely to be reminded of those lines again.)
Edit: But, as Voce has just said, "Al diavolo!" Or "May the devil take you!" is not far away from the meaning.


----------



## ectropion

Scusate, ragazzi, ma tra "Don't talk such rubbish" e "May the devil take you" mi sembra che ci sia una bella differenza 

Comunque vi ringrazio tutti davvero di cuore, per l'acume e l'entusiasmo che avete dimostrato in questa occasione!


----------



## london calling

ectropion said:


> Scusate, ragazzi, ma tra "Don't talk such rubbish" e "May the devil take you" mi sembra che ci sia una bella differenza
> 
> Comunque vi ringrazio tutti davvero di cuore, per l'acume e l'entusiasmo che avete dimostrato in questa occasione!


Allora, giusto per...... Sono convinta che di base voglia dire _che accidenti stai dicendo? Che mi racconti?_

Le frasi che ho suggerito sopra non erano delle "traduzioni": ho cercato di immedesimarmi in un re che si sente preso per i fondelli. E' arrabbiato e indignato e secondo me sta pensando: "ma chi è questo pazzo che ha l'ardore di venire a raccontare a me, il re, una cosa che io percepisco come una palla colossale? Mi ha preso per scemo?"

Di qui la maledizione (Che Dio ti fulmini!), l'esclamazione (Ah, sciagurato!), o la costatazione, dal punto di vista del re, della presa per i fondelli (Che storia è mai questa?). Cercando di rispettare per quanto possibile il registro, ovviamente. Un'espressione comunemente utilizzata scherzosamente da mio marito (Che Dio ti fulmini le mutande!) non andrebbe ovviamente bene!

A rather loose interpretation, sorry.....


----------



## wonderment

ectropion said:


> Scusate, ragazzi, ma tra "Don't talk such rubbish" e "May the devil take you" mi sembra che ci sia una bella differenza


I empathize  I just checked with a Shakespeare lexicon; it’s an interjection, something you say to express anger and disgust, not disbelief. So for Shakespeare (early modern English) it’s more like: “Get out! I can’t stand your presence. May the devil take you.” as opposed to contemporary slang: “Get out! Don’t talk such rubbish.” Anyhow, usage is figural rather than literal. _Out on thee_ ~ Oooh you make me mad, _Get out_ ~ I don’t believe you.


----------



## You little ripper!

According to Webster's 1913 edition (three quarters of the way down the page):

_Out upon! or Out on! equivalent to "shame upon!" "away       with!" as, out upon you!_

According to Dictionary.com:

_54. Archaic . (an exclamation of abhorrence, indignation, reproach, or grief (usually followed by upon ): Out upon you!_


----------



## ectropion

Last but not least!
wonderment and Charles, you've been precious!


----------

